# Stickers in the yard...what pre-m?



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

This is the first year I am doing Pre-m myself. Before I was on a program for pre-m, I always had stickers in my yard. What do I need to be sure to use to prevent these?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Pendimethalin is labeled for them. It's what I use and have had good success. I just watched this video this morning: https://youtu.be/yGaRt3JSgZc


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

I sprayed Prodiamine, does that cover them?


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

If you didn't apply prodiamine in the fall, it may be too late as burweed germinates in the winter. Any number of post emergent chemicals will get it.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

https://www.lsuagcenter.com/profiles/aiverson/articles/page1548367150290


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

N LA Hacker said:


> If you didn't apply prodiamine in the fall, it may be too late as burweed germinates in the winter. Any number of post emergent chemicals will get it.


A turf company I hired sprayed Pre-M in the fall, though I have no idea what they used.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

N LA Hacker said:


> https://www.lsuagcenter.com/profiles/aiverson/articles/page1548367150290


That is about burweed...is that the same as sandburs.


----------



## datcope (Oct 29, 2018)

As a little boy I watched my dad light the yard on fire to burn them out!


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

If we are talking about the same sticker weed that plagued me as a child running barefoot through the yard and coming out looking like these flip flops, then it's burweed and not necessarily sandbur


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm not sure if I've ever encountered a burweed but the picture below is was we call a sticker


They germinate around the same time as crabgrass. In my personal experience I tend to see them later in the growing season when the temps are hot.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@J_nick nasty SOBs...


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

Sandburs tend to grow up and stick to your legs/socks/pants/whatever right above the ankle to mid shin, correct? Burweed is an unassuming, low growing weed that can put 10s of stickers with singular points into your foot with each step. It can make a person with soft feet stop dead in their tracks. I've seen many a kid frozen in a yard after running into a sticker patch.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Yep! These are the ones keeping me and the grandsons from running around the yard barefoot!


----------

